# Must have fragrances from Nurture Soaps?



## John Harris (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi All!
I hope to be going to the Good Ol' USA for American Thanksgiving.  (I've been stranded in Canada for over 2 years! - long story, don't ask.)  Anyway, I want to put in an order to Nurture Soaps for some Trial By Fire mica, but while I am doing an order, I might as well get other worthwhile stuff from them, no?

Can any of you suggest some Simply-Can't-Live-Without scents or micas you have bought from them?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 21, 2021)

To be honest you can't go wrong with anything they sell. Only thing to look out for is which fragrances discolor. Read the reviews, there are tons of them for pretty much every fragrance they sell. Couple of my favorites are Smell the Rainbow, Devious, Somali Soul and just used one called Pheromone that is awesome. As for their micas they are all great. If you are ok with spending a little more money I would order the 1oz jars over the 5g bags only because the jars are so much easier to work with then the bags.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 21, 2021)

Nurture Soap is my favorite vendor! I love their FO and micas & @SoapDaddy70 is correct, you can’t go wrong with them! My favorites list is long… but my top five that I own right now are:
1. Earth Meets Sky-spicy patchouli blend that behaves perfectly in cold process soap.
2.Persephone’s Kiss
3. Fangipani Jasmine
4. Honeysuckle
5. Sunshine on My Mind

I’m more of a seeet flowery fragrance lover, but Earth Meets Sky has pleasantly surprised me!

Oh! I forgot about Oudh Wood FO… I love it! It’s a very peaceful calming woody fragrance and also behaves very good with CP soap!

Also, their micas are pretty awesome. I started with their sample sets and ordered 1 oz jars of colors I like/used the most! I find the jars less messy to use and I figure I can order the less expensive bags to refill when needed.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 21, 2021)

Two Mica's I love from NS:  If your looking for a color to stay true as seen in package' these two colors will do just that. 
1   Eye Of The Tiger ( bright orange )
2   Full Throttle ( bright yellow )


----------



## John Harris (Oct 21, 2021)

!!  Be careful what you ask for or you may truly get it!   

My NS Shopping cart is now over $300 and so far, only 2 of you have chimed in!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 21, 2021)

Not knowing what types of scents you like, I'll just add my faves and why I like them:

Awaken; a citrus, mostly lemon notes after it cures, it sticks well at a year with a small loss of complexity and strength.  (I shrink wrap soon after cure) Behaves well. I often mix with some lemon 5x to boost the lemoniness. But after the eo fades, the Awaken is still there.  Haven't found anyone who doesn't like it. 

8th and Ocean. I'm a sucker for ocean and fresh scents. This one is sweeter rather than salty. Not really what I think of as an ocean scent but it's well liked by many people in my circle. Definitely lasts well past a year. I have some over 2 years, shrink wrapped, that are still strong. 

Fresh Cut Rose; not an old fashioned rose super flowery rose, but has a strong green note that does smell like a florist's refrigerator with cut long stem roses. It can accelerate. I stick to a very simple 1 color swirl or none at all. It fades at bit. I shrink wrapped these months after cure, and opened one up a year later and it's still respectably strong. Can smell up a small bathroom. 

Rosemary mint: behaves well, sticks well!  I do mix with about 25% of real rosemary and spearmint because I like a strong herbal camphor scent. You can't tell that 75% of the scent if synthetic! 

Black raspberry vanilla;  my preferred BRV, except for Nature's Gardens. LOTS of working time. You can make the batter, run to the store for milk and eggs, come back, take a nap, then soap!  (my recipe is a slower mover to start with)

However:  Many people love Satsuma and Juicy Apricot; and they smell fantastic oob.  But they completely disappear in 3 months in my soap. 

Caramel Coffee;  disappears within weeks. I kept it on the curing rack hoping it would be one of those fo's that bounce back...but 5 months later there's still nothing.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 21, 2021)

John Harris said:


> !!  Be careful what you ask for or you may truly get it!
> 
> My NS Shopping cart is now over $300 and so far, only 2 of you have chimed in!


They also offer Sezzle as a way to pay. It breaks up your payments into 4 separate payments that happen every two weeks. First payment is made right away and then 3 more payments happen every 2 weeks.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 21, 2021)

Nurture is my favorite vendor. I don't have a lot of time right now, but can come back later to add more - don't pull the trigger on your cart yet!! Off the top of my head FOs I really love and order over and over are.
Earth Meets Sky
Black Raspberry Vanilla - of the versions I've tried, this is my favorite. I do know that you can get nice BRV scents elsewhere though.
Anarchy
Winter Wonderland
Femme Fatale is my current floral favorite
All Souls Day and Comfort and Joy are both fairly new to me, but I will order more
Avalon


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 21, 2021)

You can't go wrong with Nurture, here are one's I've used:

 8th & Ocean- beautiful sea scent and very strong
All Souls Day- this one is a keeper it moved my batch really quickly when I used a steep water discount. 
 Awaken- very bright and strong citrus.
Black Rasberry Vanilla- nice to work with scent is soft and pleasant.
Cavalier- This would be great in a shave soap. 
Cinnamon Supreme- love this fragrance oil. Very true Cinnamon.
Comfort & Joy- love this one very happy Christmas scent.
Crisp Juniper- a little light and all I really smell is citrus in my bars.
Persephones Kiss- this is a very nice romantic floral. Another strong one.
Pumpkin Party- I'm not sure about this one but I'm not a huge Pumpkin fan.
Rosemary Mint- I didn't really care for this one and it faded completely in my batch.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 21, 2021)

I haven't ordered a lot of FOs from NS, but so far I like Cucumber Melon, Oudh Wood, Ginger Lime, Lavender and Sage and Blackberry Bliss.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 22, 2021)

I forgot about Lavender Sage - it is lovely. Champagne is also good and sticks well. I do like to blend it with a fruity scent like Juicy Apricot, pear or a berry. If you like jasmine, I do like The Grim Reaper.

All of the colorants are good, and you can get a pretty good idea of what they will look like by the pictures on the website. My personal favorites are:
Purple: Cheshire Cat, Jam Session and Berry Twist
Blue: Blue Vibrance, Sky Blue, Midnight Blue, Proud Peacock
Yellow: Lemon Drop, Mimosa
Green: Celadon, Emerald, Vibrance, Hello Spring, Savage Garden
Pink: Love Song, Hollywood Pink (or another bright pink)
Orange: Atomic Orange
Red: My Red Obsession
Gold: Maya Gold
Brown: Mocha Brown
Winter White, Nocturnal

Honestly, all the colorants are good - these are just some of my favorites. 
Have fun shopping!


----------



## glendam (Oct 22, 2021)

Winter wonderland has been well liked by my brother in law.
Off the top of my head, I like Empress, Seventh Heaven, and Bergamot and Honey.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh yes, Seventh Heaven! Love it and it doesn't give me a headache (about half the FOs I order do that, and I end up having to pass them along).


----------



## Greggooo (Oct 22, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Hi All!
> I hope to be going to the Good Ol' USA for American Thanksgiving.  (I've been stranded in Canada for over 2 years! - long story, don't ask.)  Anyway, I want to put in an order to Nurture Soaps for some Trial By Fire mica, but while I am doing an order, I might as well get other worthwhile stuff from them, no?
> 
> Can any of you suggest some Simply-Can't-Live-Without scents or micas you have bought from them?
> ...


LOVE Nurture Soaps. I’m making one of my holiday soaps with Three Wise Men this year. It’s a good musky holiday scent for my friends who are allergic to pine scents.
And personally, I love that they will combine your order if you add something the next day, plus, they have reward points. I wish Brambleberry did..


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 22, 2021)

Greggooo said:


> And personally, I love that they will combine your order if you add something the next day, plus, they have reward points. I wish Brambleberry did..


@Greggooo I have never ordered from Brambleberry but they did just start a rewards program a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Oh yes, Seventh Heaven! Love it and it doesn't give me a headache (about half the FOs I order do that, and I end up having to pass them along).


Same here. I soap with the window open and then cure in a friend's house who loves having the scent in her basement.


----------



## John Harris (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow!  My head is spinning!  This is a great post (for me. anyway).  Is it possible to bookmark a page?


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 22, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Is it possible to bookmark a page?


Yes it is.  See that little bookmark icon at the top of your post?  You'll want to click it on your first post.





  It's that little ribbon guy second from the right.  You then can label it if you want to be organized for the future and then click "save".


----------



## John Harris (Oct 22, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes it is.  See that little bookmark icon at the top of your post?  You'll want to click it on your first post.
> 
> View attachment 61906
> It's that little ribbon guy second from the right.  You then can label it if you want to be organized for the future and then click "save".


Ok.  I did all of that.  Now how do I find it again? (I mean, where do I click to find the bookmarks I've set?)


----------



## lucycat (Oct 22, 2021)

Like others I don't think you can go wrong with any of the micas.   I am currently really liking synergy and savage garden.  I also like the Klein blue.   There are several colors that are so similar you should probably just purchase a sample first to see what you like.   I like all of the Vibrance colors and blending with them gives limitless colors.  I may be the only one but I like the bags.  I keep them standing up in a shoebox and find them easier to store and pull to use. 

I know that most everyone here likes 8th and Ocean and I ordered it to test.  It is tropical and beachy, easy to work and sticks and holds well.  However, it has more melon scent than I like and hasn't been a super great seller for me, and I expect the melon is the reason.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 22, 2021)

Great recommendations so far. I’d add Orange Patchouli. I love it and it sticks forever.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 22, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Ok.  I did all of that.  Now how do I find it again? (I mean, where do I click to find the bookmarks I've set?)


If you go up to the toolbar at the top and click on your name, you'll see a tab for "bookmarks" next to "your account":


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Oct 22, 2021)

BRV, orange patchouli, crisp juniper, and 8th and ocean.  They shop SO quickly and always throw in a sample of something.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 22, 2021)

I have a lot of NS micas because I ordered some as color sets when I first starting using micas.  I’ve had good results color-wise with these:

nocturnal (for darkening a color a bit, or add a contrasting color)
neutral grey (for toning a color down a little)
winter white (for getting a pastel when I don’t want to add TD; it’s a warm white)

cabaret
cheshire cat
kashmir
klein blue
(for lighter blues, I get the best results by adding white to the above two, or by using ultramarine blue and TD; I’ve had light blue micas morph to green)
sirens song
proud peacock (similar to hydrated chrome green)
new leaf
jade green
the adamant olive
I have Savage Garden and Alpine Green and like them but rarely use them
I haven’t settled on a yellow, but bought some sunshine yellow to try after seeing it in soap on the NS FB page
orange vibrance
eye of the tiger is intense
Trial by Fire is fabulous
brick dust
queen of hearts is a pretty color, but I think it may have bled into white in one of my soaps
love song 
amaranth
hollywood pink

So far, the browns I have from NS lean cool (e.g. mocha) or red (e.g. magic mushroom, I think) rather than golden brown. 

There’s a Nurture pdf that shows most of the colors in soap.  I refer to a hard copy while I’m planning or making soap.  I do a lot of color blending and the online blending tool is useful for making a prediction about how two colors might look when blended at different proportions.

To my nose, many of the NS scents are what I would classify as relatively complex blends. The ones that have fewer notes, like Satsuma and Awaken, are the ones I like best, but they don’t seem to last super long. I do use 8th & Ocean because it behaves and sticks well in my recipes, is non-discoloring, and has unisex appeal.  I also detect a bit of melon in that scent, as was mentioned above.


----------



## earlene (Oct 22, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Ok.  I did all of that.  Now how do I find it again? (I mean, where do I click to find the bookmarks I've set?)


Open you account profile window by clicking on your user name (top right), then click on 'bookmarks"


----------



## Highfive (Oct 23, 2021)

Micas and fragrance all Great.  To many to list:
Best Seller: Three Wise Men, 8th and Ocean, Awakening, Earth Meets Sky and Orange Cognac
Most popular mica : Mocha Brown and Sky blue
Don't taste time hand cutting soaps; purchase the cutter..


----------



## bumbleklutz (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of Nurture's micas, absolutely every one I have used has been fabulous.  All of their fragrances have been great as well. There have been a few I didn't care for, but that's down to personal taste as opposed to quality.  Nurture's reviews concerning acceleration, discoloration, ricing etc. have always been spot on in my experience.  I think the cucumber melon and the satsuma from Nurture are fantastic.  If I had to pick favorites, it would definitely be those two.


----------



## Craftmakr (Oct 24, 2021)

I had Anarchy  in my cart and am now rethinking it because of this thread.  I even decided to check the fragrance Oil review to see if there was anything there... I am going to read through this one again and see how I feel about my choice.


----------



## John Harris (Oct 24, 2021)

Craftmakr said:


> I had Anarchy  in my cart and am not rethinking it because of this thread.  I even decided to check the fragrance Oil review to see if there was anything there... I am going to read through this one again and see how I feel about my choice.


Please keep us up to date on your findings and decision.


----------



## Craftmakr (Oct 31, 2021)

I ended up selecting sample sizes instead of a single, larger one.  I chose Anarchy, Seven Isles, and Temptation.  I am hoping one will be unisex enough that my parents and my kids will like it for Christmas. It will most likely be a late present, but, the thought will be there!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

@Craftmakr I wish I'd seen this earlier. I love Anarchy and I think it is unisex. I'm glad you went ahead and ordered it, and I hope you like it!


----------



## John Harris (Oct 31, 2021)

Based on your suggestions, so far on my list is:  *Somali Soul, Devious, Oudh Wood, Black raspberry vanilla, Comfort and Joy, Seventh Heaven,  8th and Ocean, and Anarchy *
I'll have these shipped to my father in the States and I'll pick them up when I go down for Thanksgiving.  I got 16 ounce bottles of all of them except Oudh Wood. Man, that stuff (Oudh Wood) is expensive!


----------



## LynetteO (Oct 31, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Ok.  I did all of that.  Now how do I find it again? (I mean, where do I click to find the bookmarks I've set?)


Ditto. Relived that I’m not the only one… I’ve book marked quite a few threads, with tags even. How do I find them later?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

@John Harris you are forgetting Earth Meets Sky. And Winter Wonderland.


----------



## John Harris (Oct 31, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Ditto. Relived that I’m not the only one… I’ve book marked quite a few threads, with tags even. How do I find them later?


Click on your name at the top of the page on the right. At the very top of the window that opens it will say Your Account and Bookmarks. Click on Bookmarks!


----------



## John Harris (Oct 31, 2021)

@dibbles I passed on Earth Meets Sky because I have tons of patchouli soap around.
And Winter Wonderland?   Well... Let me see.  (I DO have to stop somewhere though!)


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

@John Harris just helping - it makes me feel better about my own FO over indulgence  FWIW though, I don't think of Earth Meets Sky as a patchouli scent. It's there, but in the background and it is such a complex fragrance. Better in soap than OOB I think. Maybe just a 1 ounce bottle? You won't be sorry. But you'd have to make a (for you) itty bitty batch.


----------



## linne1gi (Nov 1, 2021)

Comfort and Joy
Somali Soul
Blue Agave


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Nov 2, 2021)

Winter wonderland and Comfort and Joy are my two favorites from them.


----------



## glendam (Nov 26, 2021)

@John Harris curious what you thought of the fragrances.  I had to visit this post when deciding what to order from Nurture the other day.


----------



## bookworm (Nov 27, 2021)

glendam said:


> @John Harris curious what you thought of the fragrances.  I had to visit this post when deciding what to order from Nurture the other day.


I too visited this post a few days ago when ordering.
Was disappointed that Winter Wonderland was out of stock.
I am so thankful to everyone for their recommendations.


----------



## John Harris (Nov 27, 2021)

Went to Maine for Thanksgiving.  I'm still here.  I really haven't had time to unpack the fo bottles and evaluate the oob scents.  Kind of exciting to have all these FO's here waiting to inhabit soap bars.


----------



## MelissaG (Nov 28, 2021)

bookworm said:


> I too visited this post a few days ago when ordering.
> Was disappointed that Winter Wonderland was out of stock.
> I am so thankful to everyone for their recommendations.


I have 1 oz of Winter Wonderland. I have no intention of using it. Also have a bunch of others too that I intended on selling, I've just been too lazy to put it all together since there's more than just fragrances. I have molds, allantoin, and other things.


----------



## persephonesgarden (Nov 30, 2021)

I love Nurture, I’m happy to add my thoughts on the FOs I’ve tried for anyone else who might be contemplating an order! One caveat is that I don’t use these in soap so unfortunately I can’t speak to their CP performance.

These are all the ones I’ve smelled OOB _and_ used in products (bath salts, bath bomb dust, shower steamers, etc) so far. I have a couple other sample bottles, but I’ve only smelled them OOB so I’ll keep them off this list until I actually work with them.

*Anarchy -* Lush Lord of Misrule type. I haven’t tried LoM so I can’t speak to how closely it dupes it, but it’s a cozy patchouli/vanilla blend with a kick from the pepper. Definitely a unisex scent to me. I'm not a patchouli fan so I don't particularly care for this one, but I think it's an accurate patchouli and "objectively" a good smell (if anything fragrance-related could ever be truly objective ). Good throw and has the added bonus of a 100% usage rate in all IFRA categories except 1 and 6.
*Caramel Coffee - *this smells truly delicious, but honestly it’s pretty faint. I see a couple other reviews mentioning this as well. I wouldn’t call it a true coffee scent, per se; maybe more of an iced latte or frappe scent, something where the coffee is technically present but the sweets totally outnumber it. I’m keeping this one in the blend I use it in because I don't want to reformulate it, but would not go out of my way to use it in new scents.
*Champagne - *I love this one! Effervescent, fizzy, refreshing. I do need to find another champagne FO which could be used more in category 4 applications (this one is only 1%), but this is perfect for category 9 (up to 8.4%).
*Dragon Moon -* a bit of a quieter scent, but I love it so I work with the lower throw/potency. A cool, mysterious florals, greenery, and musk blend.
*Grapefruit & Bergamot -* this scent sticks beautifully in my products and has great throw. (If you do anything with silicone tools, this scent really stuck in some of my silicone products, more than any other FO I’ve been using lately. So choose your tools wisely!)
*Lavender & Sage -* similar to Grapefruit & Bergamot - sticks beautifully, very strong, I’d consider it a staple in my FO collection.
*Oudh Wood - *expensive but worth it, if you’d like to incorporate an oudh note into anything; the 8oz bottle is about $4.60 per oz. It smells gorgeous. I want to try MMS’ oudh since it’s nearly half the price per oz, but I wouldn’t be opposed to continuing to shell out for this one if the MMS version doesn’t stack up.
*Rose Petal Preserves - *Lush Rose Jam type. I haven’t tried the original, but my customers have communicated that it measures up! One drawback is that the IFRA rates are a bit low for my tastes - 4% for category 9 and 3.33% for most others. I really liked this one when I first started working with it - but it’s been popular so I have to admit that I’m a bit tired of smelling it now. 
*Sugar Cookie -* I looooove this one. 100% usage across all IFRA categories except 1 and 6. It truly smells like warm, buttery sugar cookies and is great for blending with other notes.


----------



## Ford (Dec 30, 2021)

Who started this thread?? Mr. HARRISSSS!!!! Black raspberry vanilla (Purple, with white frosting and SPRINKLES), Pheromone (blue ombre??), Persephone's kiss (still an open pallet). Will be my next three batches. I had "three wisemen" in my cart. But must have deleted it somehow. I never should have read this thread.


----------

